# Tadpoles - vacation feeding



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm just curious what you guys do with tads when you go on vacation? I'm sure they would survive OK for a week if I'd feed them right before I leave. Water quality might be a bit of an issue though. any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

What size container do you have them in? What do you feed them? Are they housed seperate or together? Need details otherswise it's a little hard to give you some options.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone every try one of those automatic fish feeders? I know you do not want to over, or under, feed the tads but I belive they can be set to deliver the amount of food (probably high quality fish flake) while you are on vacation.

To address the water quality issue, just make sure they are in a large enough container to support the waste that the tads are producing and you should not have a problem.

Oh yeah, you can throw in some pathos or something and they will natural feed on the algae that forms.....


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I have them in tupperware containers. between 3- 10 in each container depending on size of tads. I have about 10 containers, 8"x4" with 1.5" of water. There is java moss and oak leaves in each. I feed them tubworm gel plus whatever they eat off the leaves/java etc. I have about 10 of those containers going. 



CFeeney said:


> What size container do you have them in? What do you feed them? Are they housed seperate or together? Need details otherswise it's a little hard to give you some options.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

seaweeds, live daphnias and depends on the amount of water, I'd add more.... 

I guess it depends on the species... some won't eat daphnias.

You could also try feeding vegetables... see what they like... things like carrots probably won't rot in a week period...

tub worm is not recommended by many people in the fish world... (and from my own experience)... Carrier for bacteria pathogens and heavy metals.... yes even the freeze dried ones. 

SB


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats on the tads Marty :lol: What kind of tads are they and would species make a difference on your vacation set up ex : temp , container size , air pump ect :?:


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

OOPS... it's bloodworms in nutrient rich gel not tubeworms. My bad. It's got a picture of a Xenopus on the box. Tads go nuts for it and grow to monster sizes.

I think I'll feed them heavy up to the point of departure, then I'll change the water and let them eat java moss and algea (and each other :shock: )



steelcube said:


> seaweeds, live daphnias and depends on the amount of water, I'd add more....
> 
> I guess it depends on the species... some won't eat daphnias.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

double post


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Aside from tads, what do you with darts when you go away?

-luke


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

their environment is automated, then I'll just throw in a bunch of flies and forget about it. They always manage. It's the tads I'm concerened about

...I'll probably end up getting a friend to take a look at them every few days.



Darks!de said:


> Aside from tads, what do you with darts when you go away?
> 
> -luke


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

We only feed and do water changes weekly anyway. I don't understand why you are more nervous about the tads than the frogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

*s*

Has anyone had the experience of the tads loving java moss? Mine munch on it all the time.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I have left my frogs before without a problem. I rigged a fly setup for them inside the tank and everything was OK! Tads make me nervous, because I never left them before... not to say that there will necessarily be any problems. Feeding/water quality was my concern, but looks like there will be no problems if they don't get fed for a week. 



khoff said:


> We only feed and do water changes weekly anyway. I don't understand why you are more nervous about the tads than the frogs.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I keep my auratus tads (one clutch at a time) in 64 oz containers under strong light, with the amount of algaes and whatever else growing in there, I'll bet I could almost just leave them and not have to worry too much.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I agree that tads are less of a worry than the frogs. I never caught what species we are talking about but I've had several species morph out just fine without ever being fed at all. For vacation, I wouldn't try to load them with any food because of water quality issues. A few oak leaves and a light overhead will really provide all of the food the tads should need for a week or two. The leave provide a safe nutrient source and substrate for bacteria and algae to grow on which the tads can graze at their leisure.


----------

